# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  خطا در ابحائی دیتابیس

## MMR_1234

با سلام
من کار با اس کیو ال رو تازه شروع کرد
بعد از اینکه فایلی رو میسازم اگر بخوام اون فایل رو به درایو دیگه منتقل کنم با خطای زیر روبرو میشم
متشکر میشم راهنمائی کنید

----------


## samanlink@yahoo.com

ثبت شرکت  یکی از ملزومات شروع یک تجارت و یا سرمایه گذاری میباشد که امروزه با  گسترش روابط میان افراد ، قوانین حاکم بر روابط و مناسبات میان افراد هم کم  کم شکل منسجم تر و کامل تری به خود گرفت.بسیاری از کارها که پیش تر در  روابط میان افراد به شکل فردی و بی قاعده در جریان بود به تدریج تحت تسلط  قوانین قرار گرفتند و به یک امر اجباری مبدل شدند و بسیاری از امور جاری  جامعه در حوزه های بازرگانی – تجارت – خانوادگی و دیگر موارد از شکل فردی  خارج شده و تحت نظارت و حاکمیت دولت از طریق اعمال قوانین و مقررات قرار  گرفتند.ثبت شرکت نیز یکی از همین الزامات قانونی است که قوانین و مقررات  مخصوصی برای آن تنظیم شده است.قوانین ثبت شرکت  برای اولین بار در سال ۱۳۱۰ به قوانین تجارتی ایران راه یافتند که این  قوانین در ۱۲ ماده تنظیم شده و به تصویب مجلس وقت آن زمان رسیده است.مطابق  مواد ۲ – ۳ – ۴ – ۶ این قانون به الزامی بودن *ثبت شرکت* در ایران تاکید شده است و در غیر این صورت برای موسسان پیگرد قانونی خواهد داشت. طبق قوانین وضع شده در خصوص ثبت شرکت  هر گونه شرکتی عبارتست از شرکت های ایرانی و یا شرکت های خارجی در صورتی  که در ایران قصد تشکیل دارند الزاما باید تقاضانامه ای مبنی بر ثبت شرکت  مورد نظر تنظیم نموده و آن را به مرجع ثبتی ارائه دهند در غیر این صورت  شرکت تاسیس شده از جانب دولت به رسمیت شناخته نشده و تمامی فعالیت های آن  غیر قانونی تلقی می شود و جزای نقدی ، انحلال شرکت و همچنین ممنوعیت از  فعالیت را به دنبال خواهد داشت.امروزه این امور توسط ادارات ثبت شرکت مانند  ثبت شرکت کریم خان که زیر نظر سازمان ثبت اسناد کشور هستند انجام می گیرد ،  این موسسه تمامی امور مربوط به ثبت شرکت را بر عهده گرفته و بعنوان مشاور و  مجری در امور ثبت شرکت در این امر اقدامات لازم را به عمل می آورد.تمامی  مدارک و تقاضانامه ها به وسیله کارشناسان ثبت شرکت کریمخان  مورد بررسی قرار گرفته و پس از گذراندن مراحل اداری در صورتی که به لحاظ  قانونی کاملا بی نقص باشند مورد تایید قرار گرفته و پس از آن ادامه مراحل  ثبت شرکت از سوی ثبت شرکت کریم خان انجام خواهد گرفت.  *تعریف ثبت شرکت* اگر بخواهیم واژه شرکت را به لحاظ لغوی  مورد بررسی قرار دهیم این گونه میتوان گفت که کلمه شرکت به معنای شریک شدن و  همدست شدن در کاری می باشد و اما اگر بخواهیم شرکت را از نظر حقوقی مورد  بررسی قرار دهیم با توجه به مواد وضع شده در قانون مدنی و تجارت ایران شرکت  متشکل از اجتماع ۲ یا چند نفر شریک ، سهامدار و یا موسس می باشد که در  قالب یک قرار داد رسمی در راستای حصول به یک هدف واحد کار می کنند.شرکت  عبارتست از قراردادی که اشخاص حقیقی و حقوقی بین خود امضا کرده تا در  چهارچوب خاصی از قوانین تعریف شده ( اساسنامه ) عمل کنند.قرارداد ذکر شده (  شرکت ) می تواند شامل قوانین بین خود اعضا و همچنین چگونگی تعامل با افراد  و یا دیگر شرکت ها باشد. بنابر تعاریفی که از شرکت گفته شده شرکت ها معمولا به دو دسته شرکت های تجاری و شرکت های مدنی تقسیم می شوند که در ادامه *ثبت شرکت کریم خان* به شما توضیحاتی در باب هر یک از این دو نوع شرکت ارائه می دهد. *شرکت مدنی* شرکت مدنی از اجتماع مالکین متعدد در شی ء  واحد به نحو اشاعه تشکیل می شود و از ترکیب سهم الشرکه ی نقدی و غیرنقدی  افراد حقیقی و حقوقی به وجود می آید با این تفاوت که مالکیت سرمایه به  شخصیت حقوقی شرکت منتقل نمی شود و هر شخص منحصرا صاحب سرمایه ی خود بوده و  کلیه امور به شکل مشارکتی اداره می شود..بر اساس ماده ۵۷۱ قانون مدنی ،  شرکت به مجموعه ای اطلاق می شود که در آن چند نفر به صورت مشاع، صاحب ملک  یا مال واحدی هستند؛ به عبارتی دیگر هر کدام از شرکا در جزء جزء مال حق  مالکیت دارند.در تعریف فوق به اسباب مالکیت مشاع اشاره نشده است که ممکن  است یا به اراده شرکا باشد یا به شکل قهری تحقق یابد.آنچه در قانون مدنی  توجه مخاطب را جلب می نماید این است که ممکن است مالکیت مشاع ناشی از هر  عقدی که سبب ایجاد چنین حالتی می شود ، و منحصر به عقدی با نام و عنوان  شرکت نیست؛ یعنی عقدی که در آن شرکا توافق کنند حقوق مالکیت اختصاصی خود را  مخروج و مالکیت مشترکی تشکیل دهند. به موجب ماده ۵۷۳ قانون مدنی شرکت  اختیاری ممکن است در نتیجه عقدی از عقود تشکیل گردد ؛برای مثال مالکی نیمی  از مال خود را به دیگری فروخته ، صلح یا هبه نماید.در این گونه مثال ها ،  سبب مالکیت مشترک (شرکت) عقدی به نام شرکت نیست در واقع عقدی است که بعنوان  بیع یا صلح یا هبه در نظر گرفته می شود. *شرکت تجاری* نوعی از شرکت می باشد که زیر نظر قوانین  تجارتی به وجود می آید و هدف از ایجاد این نوع شرکت ها ، جذب سود و منفعت و  تقسیم آن بین اعضا است و کلیه ی فعالیت های شرکت در زمینه امور تجاری و  بازرگانی صورت می پذیرد. مطابق ماده ی ۲۰ قانون تجارت ایران ، شرکت های تجاری به ۹ دسته تقسیم می گردند : 
شرکت با مسئولیت محدودشرکت سهامی خاصشرکت سهامی عامشرکت دانش بنیانشرکت تضامنیشرکت مختلط غیر سهامیشرکت مختلط سهامیشرکت نسبیشرکت تعاونی تولید و مصرف
*ثبت شرکت با مسئولیت محدود* ثبت شرکت با مسئولیت محدود  حداقل با ۲ شریک قابلیت ثبت دارد.افرادی که تصمیم به ثبت شرکت بازرگانی  دارند می توانند شرکت مسئولیت محدود را برگزینند.حداقل سرمایه جهت ثبت شرکت  با مسئولیت محدود یک میلیون ریال بوده و مدت زمان مسئولیت هیات مدیره در  شرکت مسئولیت محدود ، نامحدود است مگر اینکه در اساسنامه به شکل دیگری بیان  شده باشد.مسئولیت و ضمانت شرکاء در شرکت با مسئولیت محدود تا سقف میزان  سرمایه است.در کشورهای خارجی جهت انجام امور بازرگانی و جنرال اکثرا شرکت  با مسئولیت محدود (LTD) را برمی گزینند.  *ثبت شرکت سهامی خاص* جهت ثبت شرکت سهامی خاص  حداقل تعداد اعضا باید ۳ نفر باشد.کمترین سرمایه جهت ثبت شرکت سهامی خاص  مبلغ ۱میلیون ریال می باشد بعلاوه حضور ۲ بازرس در شرکت سهامی خاص لازم  است.در هنگام ثبت شرکت سهامی خاص انتصاب هر یک از مقامات مدیرعامل ، رئیس  هیئت مدیره و نائب رئیس در شرکت سهامی خاص الزامی می باشد.جالب است بدانید  که شرکت های عمرانی و شهرداری که اصولا در مزایدات و مناقصات شرکت می کنند ،  معمولا شرکت سهامی خاص را برمی گزینند.مدت زمان روی کار بودن هیات مدیره  شرکت سهامی خاص ۲ سال و مدت زمان حضور بازرسین در این شرکت ۱ سال مالیاتی  می باشد و پس از انقضاء باید تمدید و یا تعویض گردند.  *ثبت شرکت سهامی عام* شرکت سهامی عام به شرکتی گفته می شود که  بنیان گذاران آن قسمتی از سرمایه ی شرکت را از طریق به فروش رساندن سهام به  غیر تامین نمایند.این امر بدین ترتیب است که بنیان گذاران از پیش بیست  درصد سرمایه را شخصا تعهد کرده و حداقل سی و پنج درصد مبلغ تعهد شده را در  حسابی به نام شرکت در حال تاسیس در یکی از بانک ها سپرده و سپس اظهارنامه  ای به ضمیمه ی طرح اساسنامه ی شرکت و طرح اعلامیه ی پذیره نویسی سهام،به  مراجع ثبت شرکت ها ارائه کنند.پس از ثبت شرکت سهامی عام،سهام آن در بورس داد و ستد خواهد شد.  *ثبت شرکت دانش بنیان* شرکت های دانش بنیان عموما به شرکت هایی  اطلاق می شود که قادرند از طریق فروش فناوری ( خدمات ) به درآمد و سود دست  یابند.معمولا جهت ثبت شرکت دانش بنیان ، شرکت سهامی خاص مناسب تر به نظر می  آید.اعضای شرکت دانش بنیان باید به گونه ای باشند که حداقل دو نفر از  اعضای هیئت مدیره مدرک کارشناسی ارشد به بالا داشته ، یا دارای اختراعی ثبت  شده بوده و یا عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه باشند. شرکت دانش بنیان به مدت ۱۵  سال معاف از پرداخت مالیات ، عوارض و گمرک است.جذب و تبدیل ایده ها به  محصول و مشاغل پایدار، تجاری سازی یافته های پژوهشی و تحقیقاتی، حمایت و  هدایت در جهت سودآوری و تولید فناوری های برتر از اهداف برجسته ثبت شرکت  دانش بنیان است. *ثبت شرکت تضامنی* شرکت های تضامنی به شرکت هایی اطلاق می  شود که تحت نام مخصوصی برای انجام امور تجاری میان ۲ یا چند نفر با مسئولیت  تضامنی تشکیل می شود مکانیزیم شرکت های تضامنی طوری است که در صورت کافی  نبودن دارایی شرکت جهت استرداد قرض ها و تعهدات ، هریک از اعضای شرکت به  تنهایی مسئول پرداخت تمام قروض و تعهدات شرکت در مقابل افراد ثالث می  باشند. *ثبت شرکت مختلط غیرسهامی* شرکتی است که برای انجام امور تجاری تحت  نام مخصوصی بین ۱ یا چند نفر شریک ضامن و ۱ یا چند نفر شریک با مسئولیت  محدود بدون انتشار سهام تشکیل می شود.این تعریفی می باشد که در قانون تجارت  در رابطه با شرکت مختلط غیر سهامی ارائه شده است و جالب است بدانید که  شرکت مختلط غیر سهامی ، همانند دیگر شرکت های تجارتی ، دارای شخصیت حقوقی  است این امر بدین معناست که ، به عنوان یک شخص حقوقی ، قادر است دارای کلیه  ی حقوق و تکالیفی شود که قانون برای افراد قائل است. *ثبت شرکت مختلط سهامی* اگر قصد ثبت شرکت سهامی را دارید قبل از  هر چیزی باید با مشخصات این گونه شرکت ها آشنا شوید.شرکت های سهامی شرکت  هایی هستند که تحت نام مخصوصی میان شرکای سهامی و ۱ یا چند نفر شریک ضامن  تشکیل می گردند.این شرکت درواقع ترکیبی از شرکت تضامنی و شرکت سهامی می  باشد در این نوع شرکت ها تعدادی شریک ضامن و تعدادی شریک دارای سهم وجود  دارد، در هنگام ثبت شرکت سهامی باید به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که در  این شرکت ها شرکا عموما به دو نوع شرکای سهامی و شرکای ضامن تقسیم شده است ،  شرکای سهامی افرادی هستند که سرمایه آن ها به صورت سهام متساوی القیمه  درآمده و مسئولیت آن ها تا میزان همان سرمایه ای است که در شرکت دارند.شریک  ضامن نیز شخصی است که سرمایه ی او به صورت سهام درنیامده و مسئول تمامی  قرض هایی است که ممکن است علاوه بر دارائی شرکت پیدا شود.در صورت زیاد بودن  شریک ضامن ، مسئولیت آن ها در مقابل طلبکاران و روابط آن ها با یکدیگر از  مقررات تضامنی پیروی خواهد کرد. *ثبت شرکت نسبی* طبق ماده ی ۱۸۳ قانون تجارت«شرکت نسبی  شرکتی است که جهت انجام امور تجارتی تحت اسم مخصوص میان دو یا چند نفر  تشکیل و مسئولیت شرکا به نسبت سرمایه شان می باشد. در صورتی که قصد ثبت شرکت نسبی را دارید  باید بدانید که مکانیزم شرکت نسبی مانند شرکت تضامنی است با این تفاوت که  در شرکت تضامنی شرکا در مقابل طلبکاران َ مسئول پرداخت قروض شرکت هستند ولی  در شرکت نسبی طبق ماده ی ۱۸۶ اگر دارائی شرکت نسبی برای پرداخت تمام قروض  شرکت کافی نباشد هر یک از شرکا به نسبت سرمایه ای که در شرکت داشته مسئول  پرداخت قروض شرکت هستند. *ثبت شرکت تعاونی تولید و مصرف* شرکت های تعاونی به شرکت هایی گفته می شود  که تمام و یا حداقل ۵۱ درصد سرمایه اصلی آن به وسیله اعضا به شرکتهای  تعاونی واگذار شود و سازمان های وابسته به دولت ، شرکتهای دولتی و تحت پوشش  دولت ، وزارتخانه ها ، بانکها ، شهرداری ها ، شوراهای اسلامی کشور ، بنیاد  مستضعفان و سایر نهاد های عمومی می توانند جهت اجرای بند ۲ اصل ۴۳ قانون  اساسی از راه وام بدون بهره یا دیگر راهکارها از قبیل مشارکت مضاربه ماقات  اجاره و یا اجاره به شرط تملیک بیع شرط فروش اقساطی و صلح اقدام به کمک در  تامین و یاافزایش سرمایه شرکتهای تعاونی نمایند بدون اینکه عضو باشند . تا به اینجا موسسه *ثبت شرکت کریم خان*  ثبت تمامی انواع شرکت های تجاری را برای شما شرح داده است ، در ادامه با  ما همراه باشید تا به توضیح چندین نمونه از برجسته ترین شرکت هایی که ثبت  آن ها رایج است بپردازیم.لازم به ذکر است که شرکت های ذیل تنها بعنوان مثال  در این مطلب آورده شده اند ، در صورتی که قصد دارید هر شرکتی اعم از شرکت  های ذکر شده در مطلب ذیل و یا سایر شرکت ها را به ثبت برسانید می توانید با  مشاورین مجرب موسسه حقوقی ثبت شرکت کریم خان تماس حاصل فرمایید. *ثبت شرکت بازرگانی:* در ثبت شرکت بازرگانی یا جنرال ابتدا باید  نوع شرکت اعم از مسئولیت محدود و یا سهامی خاص مشخص گردد و در مرحله دوم  موضوع فعالیت بازرگانی که عبارت است از انجام کلیه امور در زمینه خرید ،  فروش ، واردات ، صادرات و ترخیص کالا از کلیه گمرکات و … مشخص گردد. اغلب  برای شرکت بازرگانی ، شرکت مسئولیت محدود توصیه می شود. پس از ثبت شرکت  بازرگانی باید نسبت به اخذ کارت بازرگانی اقدام گردد.موسسه حقوقی ثبت شرکت  کریم خان در دیگر قسمت ها درباره چگونگی اخذ بازرگانی به صورت کامل توضیح  داده است. *ثبت شرکت های پیمانکاری:* به صورت کلی پیمانکاری به این معناست که  افراد قادرند به صورت حقیقی و یا حقوقی فعالیت نمایند و قراردادی با افراد  حقیقی و حقوقی در زمینه ساخت ، حمل و نقل ، نصب و… منعقد نمایند. شرکت های  پیمانکاری به ۱۱ گروه تقسیم می شوند که عبارت اند از: ساختمان سازی ، راه و  ترابری، صنعت و معدن ، تاسیس و تجهیزات ، کشاورزی ، آب ، مرمت آثار  باستانی ، کاوش زمینی ، ارتباطات ، نفت و گاز و نیرو.این شرکت ها با توجه  به کارکرد و نوع توانایی که دارند رتبه بندی می شوند و در هنگام انجام کار  تمام مسئولیت آن را به عهده خواهند گرفت.البته لازم به ذکر است که در برخی  از موارد از شرکت طرف قرارداد ناظرینی برای بهتر پیش رفتن کار ها برگزیده  می شود.ثبت شرکت های پیمانکاری عموما به صورت های مسئولیت محدود و یا سهامی  خاص صورت می گیرد.باید به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که برای ثبت شرکت  پیمانکاری ، شرکت سهامی خاص دارای اعتبار بیشتری است اما با این حال باز هم  می توانید برای ثبت شرکت پیمانکاری از شرکت های مسئولیت محدود نیز استفاده  کنید. *ثبت شرکت های هواپیمایی:* برای تاسیس شرکت های هواپیمایی – جهانگردی  حتما باید طبق مقررات نسبت به اخذ پروانه اقدامات لازم را به عمل  بیاورید.به منظور ثبت شرکت هواپیمایی تاسیس شرکت سهامی خاص می تواند گزینه  مناسبی باشد ، لازم به ذکر است که سرمایه شرکت هواپیمایی میبایست حداقل  پانصد میلیون ریال باشد.معرفی حداقل ۱۰ نام که معرف خدمات آنها باشد و  معرفی حداقل ۱۰ آرم و یا نشان که معرف زمینه فعالیت باشد الزامی است. *ثبت شرکت های تبلیغاتی:* مضاف بر سایر مواردی که در قسمت های فوق  برای شما برشمردیم ثبت کریم خان تمامی امکانات لازم جهت ثبت شرکت تبلیغاتی  را نیز برای شما فراهم می آورد.اما پیش از هر چیز لازم است نگاه اجمالی به  ماهیت شرکت های تبلیغاتی داشته باشیم.جهت ثبت شرکت تبلیغاتی نیاز به دریافت  مجوز از کانون تبلیغاتی هستیم که این امر با ثبت یکی از انواع شرکت های  سهامی خاص و یا مسئولیت محدود امکان پذیر می باشد.جهت ثبت شرکت  تبلیغاتی می بایست درخواستی مبنی بر ثبت شرکت تبلیغاتی به اداره کل فرهنگ و  ارشاد اسلامی محل سکونت خود به همراه امضای صاحب امتیاز و معرفی مدیر  مسئول ارائه دهید.باید به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که تقاضانامه ثبت شرکت  تبلیغاتی الزاما باید توسط صاحب امتیاز یا مدیر مسئول یا وکیل قانونی آنان  تنظیم شود. *ثبت شرکت در مناطق آزاد:* ثبت شرکت در مناطق آزاد  معمولا با موضوع فعالیت بازرگانی صورت می گیرد.افرادی که به ثبت شرکت در  مناطق آزاد می پردازند به مدت ۱۵ سال از مالیات معاف بوده و در داد و ستد  خود فارق از تشریفات گمرکی هستند.به دنبال ثبت شرکت در مناطق آزاد سرمایه  گذاران زیادی از داخل و خارج جذب شده و فعالیت های بازرگانی سرعت خواهند  گرفت.همچنین مالکین شرکت در مناطق آزاد به صورت ۱۰۰ درصد می توانند خارجی  باشند.هر یک از شرکت های به ثبت رسیده در مناطق آزاد دارای یک اساسنامه  مشخص هستند و شما میتوانید بر اساس موضوع شرکت ها ، تعداد شرکا و موسس شرکت  ، میزان سرمایه ی اولیه ی راه اندازی شرکت و طریقه ی اداره و فعالیت های  شرکت خود میبایست یکی از انواع آن را برگزینید که در این گونه موارد مشورت  با کارشناسان مجرب ثبت شرکت کریم خان می تواند برای شما راه گشا باشد. *ثبت شرکت جوینت ونچر ( Joint Venture ) :* شرکت جوینت ونچر در واقع یک قرارداد  مشارکتی و نوعی سرمایه گذاری خارجی است.جهت ثبت شرکت جوینت ونچر میبایست  یکی از سهامداران یک شخص حقوقی غیر ایرانی باشد.اکثر اشخاص به منظور ثبت  این نوع شرکت ، ثبت شرکت با مسئولیت محدود را انتخاب می کنند. *ثبت شرکت* جوینت ونچر را می توان تنها راه حل برای استفاده از اسم لاتین در نام شرکت دانست. *ثبت شعبه یا نمایندگی خارجی:* در صورتی که یک شرکت در خارج از ایران به  ثبت رسیده باشد و صاحبان شرکت قصد افتتاح شعبه و یا نمایندگی در کشور را  داشته باشند ، این اقدامات را می تواند به واسطه ثبت شعبه یا نمایندگی  خارجی انجام دهد.یکی از عمده ترین تفاوت های شعبه با نمایندگی این است که  در زمان افتتاح یک شعبه از یک شرکت ، مدیر شعبه توسط مدیر اصلی شرکت انتخاب  می شود و مدیر اصلی شرکت این اختیار را دارد تا در هر زمان که مایل بود  شعبه را منحل سازد اما نمایندگی از طریق عقد قرارداد با یک طرف ایرانی  تشکیل شده و انحلال آن تابع مفاد ارائه شده در قرارداد است.اما در ثبت شعبه  یا نمایندگی خارجی باید به دو نکته توجه داشته باشید ، نکته اول این است  که پیش از ورود سرمایه گذاران خارجی و اتباع خارجی به فعالیت های اقتصادی  در ایران الزاما باید کدی تحت عنوان کد فراگیر که مخصوص اتباع خارجی است را  اخذ نمایند.بنابراین سرمایه گذاران و اتباع خارجی می توانند با مراجعه به  سایت ثبت کریم خان این کد را دریافت نمایند.نکته دومی که باید به آن توجه  داشته باشید این است که متقاضیان پس از به ثبت رساندن شرکت خود به سامانه  کد اقتصادی مراجعه نموده و جهت دریافت کد اقتصادی خود اقدام نمایند.به  منظور کسب اطلاعات بیشتر در خصوص اخذ کد اقتصادی جدید و قدیم به سایت مربوط  به *ثبت شرکت کریم خان* مراجعه نمایید. *قوانین و مواد موجود جهت ثبت شرکت* ماده ۱-هر شرکتی که در ایران تاسیس شود و مقر آن در ایران باشد شرکت ایرانی به حساب می آید. ماده ۲-تمامی شرکتهای ایرانی ذکر شده در  قانون تجارت (سهامی ، ضمانتی، مختلط ،تعاونی) که در تاریخ اجرای این قانون  موجود و مطابق مقررات قانون تجارت درباره ثبت و تطبیق تشکیلات خود با قانون  مزبور عمل نکرده اند باید تا آخر شهریور ماه ۱۳۱۰ تشکیلات خود را با  مقررات قانون تجارت مطابقت داده و بر اساس قانون مزبور نسبت به ارسال  تقاضای ثبت شرکت اقدام نمایند در غیر این صورت به تقاضای مدعی العمومی بدایت محلی که *ثبت شرکت*  باید در آنجا انجام گیرد ، میبایست جریمه نقدی پرداخت کنند که این جریمه  نقدی توسط محکمه مدیران تعیین می گردد. و در صورتی که مدت ذکر شده جهت  تطبیق تشکیلات با قانون تجارت و تقاضای *ثبت شرکت* کافی نباشد رئیس محکمه ابتدایی محل به تقاضای شرکت تا سه ماه مهلت اضافی خواهد داد. ماده ۳-از تاریخ اجرای این قانون هر شرکت  خارجی برای این که بتواند به وسیله شعبه یا نماینده به امور تجارتی ، صنعتی  یا مالی در ایران مبادرت نماید باید در وطن خود شرکت قانونی شناخته شده و  در اداره ثبت اسناد تهران به ثبت برساند. ماده ۴-هر شرکت خارجی که در تاریخ اجرای  این قانون در ایران تحت شعبه یا نماینده به انجام امور تجارتی ، صنعتی یا  مالی می پردازد باید در عرض چهار ماه از تاریخ ذکر شده نسبت تقاضای ثبت  شرکت اقدام نماید . اگر این مدت برای تهیه و ارائه مدارک مورد نیاز به  اداره ثبت شرکت کافی نباشد ، رئیس محکمه ابتدایی تهران به تقاضای نماینده  شرکت تا شش ماه مهلت اضافی خواهد داد. ماده ۵-اشخاصی که به عنوان نماینده یا  مدیریت شعبه شرکتهای خارجی در ایران به امور تجارتی ، صنعتی یا مالی مبادرت  دارند و پیش از به پایان رسیدن موعد مقرر نسبت به تقاضای ثبت اقدام نکنند ،  به خواست مدعی العموم بدایت و به حکم محکمه ابتدایی تهران محکوم به پرداخت  جریمه نقدی خواهند شد ، همچنین محکمه به ازای هر روز تاخیر پس از صدور حکم  ، متخلف را به پرداخت پنج تا پنجاه تومان محکوم خواهد کرد و هر گاه حکم  فوق قطعی شده و تا سه ماه پس از تاریخ ابلاغ آن ، تخلف ادامه یابد از  عملیات نماینده یا مدیر شعبه شرکت متخلف جلوگیری خواهد نمود. ماده ۶-در مورد شرکتهای خارجی که شرایط  عملیات آن ها به موجب امتیاز نامه صحیح و منظمی مقرر است و صحت امتیاز را  در موعد قانونی تقاضای ثبت شرکت وزارت امور خارجه تصدیق نماید مفاد قسمت  اخیر ماده فوق اجرا نخواهد شد ولی جزای نقدی برای هر روز تاخیر از صدور حکم  از قرار روزی ده الی یکصد تومان است. ماده ۷-تغییرات راجع به نمایندگان شرکت و  یامدیران شعب آن میبایست به صورت کتبی به اداره ثبت اسناد ابلاغ گردد و تا  وقتی که این امر صورت نپذیرفته اقداماتی که نماینده و یا مدیر سابق به نام  شرکت انجام داده جزء اقدامات شرکت به حساب می آید مگر این که شرکت اطلاع  اشخاصی را که به استناد این ماده حقی می کنند از تغییر نماینده یا مدیر خود  به ثبوت رساند. ماده ۸- شرکتهای بیمه اعم از ایرانی و  خارجی میبایست از نظام نامه هایی که توسط عدلیه تنظیم می شوند تبعیت  نمایند. و تنها در صورتی تقاضای ثبت شرکت های فوق مورد قبول واقع می شود که  شرکت های مذکور مقررات این نظام نامه را به درستی رعایت نمایند. ماده ۹-برای اجرای این قانون از طرف وزارت  عدلیه نظامنامه های لازمه تنظیم خواهد شد در نظامنامه های مزبور باید راجع  به مسایل ذیل صریحا تعیین تکلیف شود: 
اشخاصی که باید اظهارنامه ثبت بدهند.نکاتی که باید در اظهارنامه قید شود.اوراق و مدارکی که عین یا ترجمه مصدق آن‌ها باید ضمیمه اظهارنامه شود.نکاتی که در صورت تغییر باید مجدداً به ثبت برسد.طرز ثبت شعب یا نمایندگان جدید.
 ماده ۱۰- حقوق ثبتی جهت *ثبت شرکته**ا* وموسسات اعم از ایرانی و خارجی مطابق تعرفه زیل معین می گردد : الف) حق الثبت شرکت ها و موسسات تجارتی (موضوع ماده ۱۰ اصلاحی مصوب ۲۸/۸/۱۳۴۶ قانون تجارت ثبت شرکت ها ) به ترتیب ذیل تعیین می شود. ۱) تا دو میلیون ریال از کل سرمایه به ازای هر ده هزار ریال صد و شصت ریال که در هر صورت از دو هزار ریال کمتر نخواهد بود . ۲) تا چهار میلیون ریال از کل سرمایه نسبت به مازاد دو میلیون ریال هر ده هزار ریال صد هزار . ۳) تا هشت میلیون ریال از کل سرمایه نسبت به مازاد چهارمیلیون ریال هر ده هزار ریال هفتاد ریال . ۴) تا ده میلیون ریال از کل سرمایه نسبت به مازاد هشت میلیون ریال هر ده هزار ریال چهل ریال . ۵) تا یکصد میلیون ریال از کل سرمایه نسبت به مازاد ده میلیون ریال هر ده هزار ریال سی ریال . ۶) از یکصد میلیون ریال تا پانصد میلیون ریال سرمایه از مبدا مقطوعا پانصد هزار ریال. ۷) از پانصد میلیون ریال سرمایه به بالا از مبدا مقطوعا هفتصد هزار ریال . ۸) حق الثبت تغییرات مربوط به ازدیاد  سرمایه به ازای هر دفعه تغییر نسبت به سرمایه اضافه شده تابع نرخهای فوق  الذکر است و حق الثبت هر دفعه تغییر در موارد دیگر (به استثنای تغییر  سرمایه)چهار هزار ریال است .  ب) (اصلاحی ۳۰/۱۲/۱۳۶۲)- حق الثبت  موسسات غیر تجاری (موضوع بند ب ماده ۱۰ اصلاحی ۲۰/۸/۱۳۴۶ قانون ثبت شرکت ها  ) که بدون سرمایه می باشد چهار هزار ریال و حقوق ثبتی موسسات غیر تجارتی  با سرمایه به ترتیب ذیل است. 
حق الثبت موسسات غیر تجاری تا دو میلیون ریال سرمایه مقطوعا پنج هزار ریالحق الثبت موسسات غیر تجاری از دو میلیون و یک ریال تا ده میلیون ریال سرمایه مقطوعا هفت هزار و پانصد ریالحق الثبت موسسات غیر تجاری از ده میلیون و یک ریال سرمایه تا یکصد میلیون ریال سرمایه مقطوعا ده هزار ریالحق الثبت موسسات غیر تجاری از یکصد میلیون و یک ریال سرمایه به بالا مقطوعا بیست هرار ریالحق الثبت تغییرات مربوط به ازدیاد سرمایه به ازای هر بار تغییر نسبت به  سرمایه اضافه شده تابع نرخ های فوق الذکر و حق الثبت هر بار تغییر در  موارد دیگر .(به استثنای تغییر سرماه یک هزار ریال است)
  پ) شرکت های تعاونی روستایی و دیگر  شرکتهای تعاونی که اساسنامه آنها طبق مقررات تصویب شده باشد و همچنین  سازمان تعاون و مصرف کادر نیروهای مسلح و واحدهای اقتصادی تابع آن و  شرکتهای دولتی توسعه کشاورزی و شرکتهای دولتی کشت و صنعت از پرداخت حقوق  ثبتی معاف می باشد. ت) حق الثبت هر شعبه شرکتها و موسسات تجاری وغیر تجاری و تغییرات آن بر اساس تعرفه های مقرر در بند (ب) ماده ۱۰ این قانون می باشد. ث) از تاریخ اجرای این قانون هیچ گونه حقوق دیگری اعم از عمومی و اختصاصی برای *ثبت شرکت ها* و موسسات ذکر شده در این قانون اخذ نخواهد شد و مقررات مغایر با این قانون باطل می گردد. ماده ۱۱- نماینده هر شرکت خارجی یا مدیر شعبه آن که بر خلاف ماده ۳ قبل از ثبت شرکت  به سمت نمایندگی یا مدیریت شعبه شرکت در ایران به اقدامات تجارتی ، صنعتی  یا مالی بپردازد ، مطابق ماده ۵ این قانون موظف به تادیه جریمه نقدی خواهند  بود.در مورد شرکتهای داخلی که پس از تاریخ اجرای این قانون تشکیل می شود  کسانی که باید تقاضای ثبت شرکت نمایند اما در مهلت مقرر این اقدام را انجام  ندهند بر اساس ماده ۲ این قانون می بایست جزای نقدی پرداخت نمایند.  ماده ۱۲- مواد ۶۶ و ۱۴۱ قانون تجارت و ماده ۲۴۱ قانون ثبت اسناد نسخ و این قانون از ۱۵ خرداد ماه ۱۳۱۰ به موقع اجرا گذارده می شود. (مواد ذکر شده در قانون تجارت و قانون ثبت اسناد نسخ را می توانید در بخش های دیگر سایت ثبت شرکت کریم خان مشاهده نمایید) تمامی امور فوق تنها جزئی کوچک از فعالیت مؤسسه ثبت کریمخان می باشد و شما متقاضیان گرامی در صورتی که نیاز به *ثبت شرکت*  و ثبت برند و هر گونه مشاوره ثبتی و حقوقی در کوتاه ترین زمان دارید می  توانید از طریق شماره ۰۲۱۸۸۹۴۶۷۰۰ با کارشناسان مجموعه تماس گرفته و به  صورت کاملا رایگان به پاسخ سوالات خود برسید. اولین اقدامی که هنگام پایه گذاری یک شرکت صورت می گیرد ثبت شرکت است ، موسسه ثبت شرکت کریم خان با بهره گیری از وکلای متعهد و کارشناسان مجرب تمامی امکانات مورد نیاز جهت ثبت انواع متفاوت شرکت ها را در اختیار شما قرار می دهد.

----------


## رامین مرادی

> با سلام
> من کار با اس کیو ال رو تازه شروع کرد
> بعد از اینکه فایلی رو میسازم اگر بخوام اون فایل رو به درایو دیگه منتقل کنم با خطای زیر روبرو میشم
> متشکر میشم راهنمائی کنید


دوست عزیز شما بعد از ایجاد دیتابیس امکان تغییر محل رو ندارید. مگر اینکه دیتابیس رو Detach کنید بعد از تغییر مسیر دوباره اتچ کنید. یا اینکه موقع ایجاد دیتابیس همون اول محلش رو تعیین کنید.

----------

